# Anyone ttc and on cd12??



## dani86

Come join me and we will try go get our bfp together this month!! Need my rainbow x x


----------



## mandyt

Hi,

I am also cd12 and ttc.....I had mmc last month so would be over the moon if it happened again so quickly, although would worry myself to death!

Hope we both get our BFP hun

xx


----------



## chiapso

I'm CD 14 not TTC this month but im tracking ovulation with OPK and i havnt had a positive yet, are you using opk? :S im worrying that i wont ovulate


----------



## heavyheart

aw id love to join you and have us get our bfp's that sounds totaly fab to me!! iam almost the same, am on cd8 so not too far behind you. 

am sorry for your loss and that we all have to be here. Ive found this site a fantastic support, so good infact i dont know where id be without all you lovely ladies :hugs:, so a big thank you and lets be having lots of bfp's :happydance:

lots of :dust:


----------



## dani86

woohoo lets get our BFP's this mont then girls!! sorry for all your losses too i lost my lil girl 27th June she was born at 36+4 stillborn :-( so need my rainbow soon to keep me sane!! Chiapso before i feel preg i always had 30 day cycles and ovulated on day 16!! im using a cbfm at the moment as well first month of using it and im not get high fertility jst yet so hopefully ill get it tomorrow...if my cycle is 30days still i should ovulate this Sat, so fingers crossed x x


----------



## heavyheart

so sorry you lost your daughter, so sad :cry:you were so far on, do you mind me asking what happened? I lost a lil girl to in 2005, my pregnancy wasn't planned i had the coil in but it hadnt been put in right, eventualy they discovered i was pregnant but the coil was causing alot of damage and pain and i had to have it removed which brought on the miscarriage :nope:, i was 20wks. My most recent loss was 4th july 13wks scan showed pregnancy stopped at 8wks.

So would love another may baby, sept bfp would just be great :happydance: here hoping we get them together!! xx


----------



## dani86

i went for my 36 midwife appointment heard heartbeat but my blood pressure was very high 170/110 midwife sent me straight to hospital when i got there they didnt monitor baby jst took my BP four times and sent me home told me to come back in two days for it checked again but 2 days was too late the next day i jst knew she had gone i went to hospital and no heartbeat i was gutted!!! when i was in hospital on the wed which is when midwife sent me i kept weeing i said to the midwife i keep weeing iv been like 10 times in a hour she said it will jst b baby pressing on your bladder but when i eventually gave birth on the sun i had no waters so...i think i was in labour on the wed and didnt realise it my waters had broke and my blood pressure was sky high and my baby was obviously in a lot of stress and i wasnt aware at this time coz i was actually in hospital and i trusted the midwife!! its sad but theres nothing i can do to change any of this now i jst have to try and make my rainbow...its hard i have my ups and downs and ill never forget her x x


----------



## heavyheart

am so sorry thats so cruel, the exact same thing happened to my cousin last year, she has gone on to have a happy healthy baby boy. Your right you will never forget her she'l always be apart of you :flower:

I admire your positivity and strength :hugs: 

So here's to lots and lots of doing the deed and catching our eggs!!!! and having another go at being on that road to having a bundle of joy xx:hugs:


----------



## dani86

yeah hopefully it wont take us too long to get our BFP's!!! cheers to catching the eggs lol!!! do u use a cbfm or opk's or anything??x x


----------



## heavyheart

no not using anything, i felt if i did that id stress too much so trying to just take the natural approach, not working am stressed anyway and so making sure we dtd every other day and will do it every day round ov which usualy was always cd14, am hoping its round the same time, i do get light cramping at lots of ewcm so ill try going by that. Are you using anything to help track your cycle?
Aw my name is nicky,( heavyheart) thats how i was feeling when i found this site xx


----------



## dani86

Mines Danielle!! I'm using cbfm dunno what it's Gunna b like tho. I'm kinda watching my CM too x


----------



## Ems77

I am right in the middle at CD 10. Miscarried 9 days ago at 4 weeks +1. The only other one I have had was at 6 weeks right before DD#2 (now 9 yrs old). I couldn't even begin to imagine the emotions that go into a late 'miscarriage'. You'll never completely fill that hole in your heart, but a BFP this cycle would be a damn good place to start!!!


----------



## Trying111

dani86 i am so sorry about your loss. It must be very hard! i knew for 2 days i was pregnant before i started miscarrying so i cant imagine how you would have felt. About hospitals and doctors i dont know what to say about them. i felt like they didnt care because how common it is. They had no feelings and i am so disappointed with the hospital. I really wish i dont have to go there ever again but i know its not possible..

I did a check 2weeks ago and the doctor told me i will not ovulate this month but i dont believe them any more. it has been 2 weeks since the test and i still dont have AF!...

I guess i will be testing with you guys.!

Next wednesday i will be going to specialist to see what they can do for me as i have PCOS...

Wish u alll all the best!


----------



## dani86

Welcome to our latest girls...it is hard but ttc is occupying my mind a bit these days I will b petrified when I finally do get pregnant again!! Anyways today is CD13 for me and I have a high on my CBFM so I better go and :bed: soon lol x x


----------



## cliqmo

I think U'm about the same as you ladies!! May I join?? xx


----------



## dani86

Cliqmo course you can join!! What CD you on?? And u using anything to help you ttc?? X


----------



## cliqmo

Thanks Dani! I am CD13 and according to the ticker 2 days from ovulation (what a great time to get back to TTC!!) however I guess this might not be reliable :wacko:

As we only decided today to get back to TTC we wont use / do anything special, except lots of :sex: and keeping fingers crossed :D 

How about you? xx


----------



## dani86

Well I'm also on CD 13 and using a CBFM and I got my first high this morning although I'm not expecting to ovulate till sat as I have a 30 day cycle x


----------



## Freed

Hey ladies - too late to join in on the group?
I'm also on CD13. I had a MC back in February, and started trying again in May. Just can't seem to get that BFP. I was on Clomid for 3 months, and usually I ovulate on the CD16, but I decided to not use it because the side effects were unbearable for me. So, we BD'ed on CD11, and will tonight and every other night until I get a OPK pos. result. Then we'll CD for three days straight. 

My OH has been very supportive and he is just as interested in all of this. 

Baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

I am on CD12--so I am just a day or two behind you. I have been TTC since our loss in January. Let's all get there together this month!


----------



## dani86

Anyone is welcome to join so hello new ppl!!! Anyways it's CD 14today as I've already said I'm using CBFM, CB opk and Internet cheapie sticks too and today high on CBFM, smiley on CB opk and 1 line on Internet cheapies....why are they all different??!!! X x


----------



## heavyheart

Hiya to the new ladies, glad to have you all here :thumbup:

Dani that sounds really positve :happydance: hope your doing alot :sex: and catch that egg.!!!!!

AFM thats me on cd10 now, still no sign of cm but not expecting it for roughly another 3 to 4days. If it shows when expected then ill be confident ill ovulate this cycle.As from friday we will be at it like rabbits :haha: for 4 to 5 days hoping to catch that egg if it comes, [-o&lt;


----------



## Freed

Do you ladies BD every day or every other day? On SMTEP, you BD every other day until you get a pos OPK and then BD every day for three days. Just curious what your thinking is with every day vs. every other day. 

Last month, we BD every day for 3 days before pos OPK and then the day I o'd and the day after (so 5 days in a row).

Obviously, that didn't work...


----------



## Ems77

Freed said:


> Do you ladies BD every day or every other day? On SMTEP, you BD every other day until you get a pos OPK and then BD every day for three days. Just curious what your thinking is with every day vs. every other day. Last month, we BD every day for 3 days before pos OPK and then the day I o'd and the day after (so 5 days in a row).
> Obviously, that didn't work...

There is much debate on this. Sometimes the doc will say every other day so that his count has time to build. Typically however, a guy will completely replenish within 24 hours. Typically... not everyone. The only way I have found to be sure is a home sperm count test... yes they actually make those now-a-days. LOL. We did one just under 24 hours after intercourse and he came up positive for plenty of swimmers in that time period.


----------



## heavyheart

oh thats a good thing to know, see you learn something new everyday lol x


----------



## Ems77

heavyheart said:


> oh thats a good thing to know, see you learn something new everyday lol x

You do! Especially on this site and researching during the TTC journey. I told DH that if any of my friends start TTC, I could be their damn doctor! LOL


----------



## dani86

That is a good thing to know coz I alway do it every other day jst incase it doesn't have time to build up mite have to start bedding every day now x


----------



## heavyheart

hiya ladies, thought id check in and see how your all doing????

Hope you've all had a nice weekend :flower:

afm- i think i ovulated over the weekend fx!! i could be talking rubbish but i hope am right so we've bedded fri sat and once this morning :blush:. Ive had light light cramps and ovary twinges followed by lots of ewcm yesterday and a bit this morning so am really hoping its happening.

How are you all feeling/ getting on???

hugs and :dust: xx


----------



## dani86

Hiya hunny, I think I ovulated sat I had sex tues, thurs, fri but not yest so I best get on it today as well...I feel really down at the moment really dnt think it's Gunna happen for me this month as I'm too stressed out ATM x x


----------



## heavyheart

aw dani thats sad to hear your stressed out, is there any one thing in particular thats causing you to feel like that. I know sometimes it can be one thing or it can be just everything. Sending you huge hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I really hope it does happen for you, am sure u will get ur sept bfp xx

U try and keep ur chin up, must easier said than done i know. Here any time you want to talk xx


----------



## cliqmo

We failed badly at BDing over critical times this month :nope: roll on September :thumbup:


----------



## heavyheart

aw sorry to hear that cliqmo, always remember though it only takes once ans your not out till af shows up :thumbup: xx


----------



## chiapso

anyone now on their TWW? Not sure whats happening with me we still BD a few times just incase and we just felt like it! ;) 

i'm next testing on the 28th


----------



## dani86

I'm jst upset as I found out my sil is 4 weeks preg and said to me she didn't even want a baby yet but she used to tell me that she had ovulation calendar on her phone and she also said jst b4 I had my baby that she wasn't happy any more with her partner and since I've lost my baby she said since your baby has died me and oh have been so close and happy and I'm like I'm glad someone found happiness from my baby dying! So my life feels shattered at the moment. X


----------



## cliqmo

Gutted for you Dani, I can't believe how insensitive / inconsiderate some people can be :nope: 

Fingers crossed you'll get your BFP really soon :hugs:


----------



## dani86

im gutted but jst trying to forget bout those ppl and get on with my own life, ive jst now realised that i dnt wanna b involved with ppl like that any more! anyways ive been high fertility since tuesday and had sex tues,thurs,friday and yesterday and will get back on it again later today jst to make sure think i ovulated sat as i had mild cramp amd also a pos opk on friday...so fingers crossed i caught the lil eggy!! x x


----------



## heavyheart

aw dani am so sorry to hear how yor your sil is being. Some people just need a total shake and a huge speed bump inserted somewhere between there brain cell and their mouth so they can slow down and realise the shit that's about to fall out it!!!! or a punch in the head, call it shock treatment!!! that's what id prefer to do anyway :thumbup:

Thats great news with your ov :happydance::happydance: fx you've caught that egg!!! am sure you have and you can concentrate on your rainbow, making leyla a bother or sister :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## heavyheart

Chiapso - good luck on testing on the 28th :thumbup: fx you get your bfp!!! are you having any symptoms?? xx


----------



## chiapso

I want my BFN! lol i'm still testing pregnant after my MC over 2 weeks ago!


----------



## heavyheart

chiapso said:


> I want my BFN! lol i'm still testing pregnant after my MC over 2 weeks ago!

Aw sorry i hadn't picked that up right :hugs: x


----------



## chiapso

i tested negative this morning i'm so happy! lol yay bfn!


----------



## wookie130

I'm on CD 12, and just got a peak reading a few minutes ago on my CBFM!!! I'm going to leap on husband when he gets home!!!!!


----------



## cliqmo

Congratulations Chiapso and Wookie!! :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Ladies, after getting that peak this morning on the monitor, I'm proud to report that my legs are now on the wall with my hips proppedf way up!!! Swim spermies, swim!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiapso

Hahaha you go girl!


----------



## dani86

haha wookie i do that too LOL Well i think i ovulated Sat so im now around 5dpo i hate the 2ww and i have no symptoms...dnt think this month is my month x x


----------



## cliqmo

I'm pretty symptom-less now too Dani, I'm determined not to look up stats on women who got a BFP after having no symptoms :haha:

Edited (4hrs later!) I've been peeing like a racehorse today and sort of feel 'wet' downstairs (not related to wetting myself, lol) :blush:


----------



## dani86

ano hun...but its still only early days. I keep thinking of when i was pregnant first time i was exhausted all the time and peeing lots but they do say every pregnancy is different...baby dust to us all hun x x


----------



## leyoung20

Hey Everyone I would love to join you! I suffered a miscarriage on August 16th @ 6 1/2 weeks pregnant. This was DH and I's first time to be pregnant. We are both devestated and want to move right on with trying again! I only bled for 5-6 days and I back to the doctor tomorrow to make sure my hcg levels are back at 0. They had gone down to 52 one week ago and i got a negative pregnancy test on Monday so i'm pretty sure i'm getting back to norma. My husband travels so its hard to time everything around ovulation. My old schedule had my ovulating every Saturday/Sunday when I was regular so it worked out great for us...but now i'm afraid i'll be ovulating during the week when he is gone:( 

I have been using cheap ovulation tests (Answer brand) but used CLearblue digital before. I haven't gotten even much of a second line on any of them. I'm hoping i'll get a positive 14 days after i stopped bleeding which would be the weekend!! We are going on vacation to the beach for a 3 day weekend so we could have really good timing!!!

I didn't have to get a D&C, it was natural. The doc said to wait 2 cycles but we both feel ready to try right away and know that it will happen when it is supposed too.

Good luck to everyone and I hope we all get BFP's really really really soon!!!


----------



## heavyheart

well done wookie!!! you go for it girl :thumbup:

Welcome leyoung20 sorry for your loss :hugs: fx that your body gets back to normal soon and you get your bfp!!! xx


----------



## heavyheart

dani86 said:


> ano hun...but its still only early days. I keep thinking of when i was pregnant first time i was exhausted all the time and peeing lots but they do say every pregnancy is different...baby dust to us all hun x x

Oh huni dont get dis heartened its only 5days, your right every pregnancy is different and when i last got my bfp i didnt have any symptoms!!! they began shortly after my bfp. I know its hard and am feeling like you but we have to hold on to that hope xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

cliqmo said:


> I'm pretty symptom-less now too Dani, I'm determined not to look up stats on women who got a BFP after having no symptoms :haha:
> 
> Edited (4hrs later!) I've been peeing like a racehorse today and sort of feel 'wet' downstairs (not related to wetting myself, lol) :blush:

Good luck huni that sounds like good signs to me!!!! fx for ya xx:flower:


----------



## dani86

good luck cliqmo im sure 2 of us at least have to get our BFP's this month!! still no symptoms for me tho ill update tomorrow x x


----------



## wookie130

I'm not even thinking about symptoms. Since my loss, although we are trying hard to conceive again, I think I'm going to try really hard to not think about symptoms, or testing. And I think I'm going to test really late, if AF doesn't arrive. I don't even know how long this cycle is going to be, to be honest, as it's my first after my D & C. I guess I'm taking a guarded approach to the whole thing this time around. The hurt is still there, and I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## cliqmo

Yes indeed Wookie, I completely understand :hugs: We had a break and went back to WTT for a while over the summer after a MMC and D&C in March. 

Rest assured the obsessive-compulsive symptom spotting comes back eventually :haha:


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies its went all quiet on this thread!! i hope everyone is keeping well and caught or catching their eggs!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Iam hating this ttw it seems to be taking forever :growlmad: xx


----------



## cliqmo

Hey Heavyheart, 

All good here thanks, just waiting out the week to see if :witch: arrives :wacko: 

I am trying not to symptom spot but unwittingly noticing every twinge, gurgle and temperature fluctuation :haha: had cloudy urine this morning and have now convinced myself I am either pregnant or have some horrific disease- oh the perils of the internet :D


----------



## heavyheart

cliqmo said:


> Hey Heavyheart,
> 
> All good here thanks, just waiting out the week to see if :witch: arrives :wacko:
> 
> I am trying not to symptom spot but unwittingly noticing every twinge, gurgle and temperature fluctuation :haha: had cloudy urine this morning and have now convinced myself I am either pregnant or have some horrific disease- oh the perils of the internet :D

LOL so pretty much the same as me then, i caved in this morning and tested with an ic!!! totally whiter than white so bumed me out for the rest of the day!! i now have one ic test left and i just know ill crack and do it in the morning like a right plumb! haha

Keeping fx for you really hopr you get you bfp!!! :thumbup:


----------



## chiapso

I'm getting light bfp on frer I'm 9 dpo x


----------



## heavyheart

chiapso said:


> I'm getting light bfp on frer I'm 9 dpo x


Aw fantastic!!!!! keep us updated :thumbup: keeping everything crossed for you!!

I did my last ic this morning and got such a faint faint line, like if you blink you loose it. Always used this brand and never had the slightest mark when its bfn so am hoping but trying not to at the same time iykwim. I have bought a superdrug early test and iam going to try and wait a couple of days before testing again. Im 10 or 11dpo xx


----------



## cliqmo

Chiapso and Heavyheart thats amazing!! Do more tests and keep us updated :happydance:


----------



## heavyheart

cracked and tested again this morning, i had planned on waiting at least a couple more days but no!!! I got a bfn, not a hint on a line on the superdrug early test so am really dissapointed today i really thought id see it xx


----------



## cliqmo

Booo!! What DPO are you today?


----------



## dani86

Well girls thought I'd check in haven't got a clue how many dpo I am now as I got positive opk'S on cycle day 14 and cd 23 so god knows what my body's doing I'm now on cd 28 and still BFN!!! At least 2 of us at least have to get BFP's I would have thought so fingers crossed!!! X x


----------



## dani86

Jst noticed varissa from one of our first pages has a pregnancy ticker so we have 1BFP so far congrats!!!! Come on girls let's get another one at least!!!! X x


----------



## chiapso

my test isnt getting darker, yesterday I had 1 wipe of brown cm like last time, last time i only got my bfp at 14dpo, I havnt done a test today im waiting til Friday.

I feel like death today, feeling very sick and tired. I have been asleep from 2am til 1pm then went back at 2pm til 5pm, i have to pick fiance up from the train station now but I really could fall back asleep. I dont think this is my bfp but I have no idea what is wrong with me either


----------



## heavyheart

cliqmo said:


> Booo!! What DPO are you today?

Iam 10 or 11dpo today am guessing and going by what signs i had at the time i would normaly have ov and it seemed to be the same but i dnt temp or do opk's so i am not 100% xx


----------



## heavyheart

chiapso said:


> my test isnt getting darker, yesterday I had 1 wipe of brown cm like last time, last time i only got my bfp at 14dpo, I havnt done a test today im waiting til Friday.
> 
> I feel like death today, feeling very sick and tired. I have been asleep from 2am til 1pm then went back at 2pm til 5pm, i have to pick fiance up from the train station now but I really could fall back asleep. I dont think this is my bfp but I have no idea what is wrong with me either

 Aw i hope u are feeling that rubbish because of your bfp. If you have had a positive thats great, it can take a few days to get darker, important thing is that you have 2 lines. Keep us updated with how you get on chick xx


----------



## chiapso

im 10/11 DPO no af since miscarriage, what do u think, i got my negative test about 9 days ago
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-31 20.36.48.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dani86

I can see a very faint line!! I'd do another one n see what that one says and if u get another faint line then I'd say defo BFP!!! X x


----------



## wookie130

Congrats to those ladies that are getting their BFP's! AF is due on or around Sept.10th, which crazily enough, is my wedding day. So, I don't dare test that day. Who wants a BFN on their wedding day??? So, unless the witch shows up, I'm not testing until Sunday The 11th. Still trying hard not to symptom spot....just trying to calmly see what happens, if anything.


----------



## cliqmo

Yey Wookie, congratulations on the upcoming big day!! :D


----------



## wookie130

Awww, thanks! We're so excited for it, but I'd hate to ruin it was a BFN...hoping I at least don't have to deal with AF on the big day. I tend to get crampier than all get out. And, who knows what this period will be like, since it's only cycle 2 since my miscarriage.


----------



## dani86

The witch got me this month back to cd 1!!! X


----------



## cliqmo

Same here Dani, booooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## chiapso

dani86 said:


> The witch got me this month back to cd 1!!! X

yay! I cant wait for my AF new month new chances for that bfp! I think september is our month I love september, maybe im bias because its my birthday on the 23rd of sept! i'll be a huge 22! I hate being 21, people assume 21yr olds should go out partying and ask me what places i go :shrug: emmmm local pub for a half roast chicken and a glass of rose :shrug: lol 

onto a lighter note if we all were to concieve in september what gender would your baba be? I love this https://www.baby2see.com/gender/prediction.html i tried it with all my cousins and every one was correct, my last pregnancy I was suppose to be a boy and if i concieve in september mines a girl :cloud9:


----------



## chiapso

I still cant believe my tests were getting darker from 8dpo to 10DPO and today, sod all! my 9dpo line at 6.30pm was lovely!!!! I only have a 2megapixel camera I wish I could get a better shot! I told myself now not to test til Monday!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1216.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 14


----------

